# Changes to Requirements for Third Country National........ Seriously?



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Came across this news article and it's left me stunned to say the least......









Legal foreign nationals if they have income of 40,000 euros


Foreign nationals can work or stay in Cyprus if they have an income of 40,000 euros annually, a privately-owned house of 250,000, when they are investors or self-employed or employees under certain conditions:The above is provided in rules that the Cabinet has approved, according to which an immigra




in-cyprus.philenews.com





What am I missing ?

Jim


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Jim

I believe this is a change in the rules regarding third country nationals wishing to obtain residency through a new golden passport type scheme. See Criteria for granting an Immigration Permit within the scope of the expedited procedure to applicants who are third country nationals and invest in Cyprus

Cheers


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

nhowarth said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> I believe this is a change in the rules regarding third country nationals wishing to obtain residency through a new golden passport type scheme. See Criteria for granting an Immigration Permit within the scope of the expedited procedure to applicants who are third country nationals and invest in Cyprus
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Nigel - hopefully you are right about that - otherwise I think it would be a very bad move for Cyprus 

Jim


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Unfortunately Jim - it appears that I was wrong 

See Cyprus reforms residence permits

Regards,


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Jim

I've just spoken with the Vice Consul at the British High Commission in Nicosia.

They're not sure if/how this will impact UK nationals looking to move to Cyprus. They are currently having conversations with the Interior Ministry to get to the bottom of it.

Regards,


----------



## MacGeorge2429 (Jan 20, 2018)

This could seriously blow my plans out the water. Currently, I was planning to come out in November but after reading the article I may come out in September. My worry is on how long this will take to go through parliament and what date the new rules will be effective from.


----------



## MacGeorge2429 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi, I have today wrote to Cyprus immigration with the following questions. If I get a response I will post it here.


Hello

I am hoping you can help me. Me and my wife are planning to move to Cyprus from the UK, we are both UK Nationals. The move is for November 2022 and we were planing to register for temporary residency then after 5 years apply for permanent residency. It has been brought to our attention that the council of ministers has indicated a rule change which may impact our plans.

Could you let me know whether the proposed rule changes will impact on my ability to apply for temporary residency when I arrive in November? When will the new rules come into force?

If I arrive before the new rules come into affect will I be able to apply for temporary residency under the old rules. How will these new rules affect my ability to renew my temporary residency?

Kind Regards
Like


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

nhowarth said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> I've just spoken with the Vice Consul at the British High Commission in Nicosia.
> 
> ...


Thanks Nigel - I spotted that article earlier today and it "doesn't look good" for sure but hopefully it will get clarified soon so that we can all make appropriate arrangements...

Jim


----------



## MacGeorge2429 (Jan 20, 2018)

I wonder if this sheds any light on the proposed rule changes.

Greetings from F.M.B VIP Immigration Services Ltd! Thank you for your email.
There are 2 categories of Permanent Residency in Cyprus:

Category F - temporary on hold but the information you have sent to us is about new regulations for this type of residency. It will require the purchase of a property for minimum EUR 250'000 + to have EUR 40'000 for the main applicant + EUR 10'000 extra for each family member.

Category 6.2 - fast-truck - it requires to purchase a brand new property for a minimum amount of EUR 300'000 + VAT + to have a proof of EUR 30'000 annual income of an applicant + EUR 5'000 for each family member

If these 2 options are not suitable for you you can apply for a Temporary Residency in Cyprus.
There are no requirements for purchasing a property. You just need to transfer a certain amount of money every year from your bank account abroad to your bank account in Cyprus.


----------



## MacGeorge2429 (Jan 20, 2018)

I have just spoken to a lawyer at GEORGE K. KONSTANTINOU LLC - LAW FIRM. She has told me that there are no changes to the temporary residency route and providing I can meet the income requirements of €15,000 per year for a couple, rent a property for at least 12 months, deposit €15,000 in a Cyprus bank and have medical insurance then there should be no problem gaining a “pink slip”. Hope this is helpful. We are still planning to come across on the 1st November, flights and temporary accommodation are booked.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

MacGeorge2429 said:


> I have just spoken to a lawyer at GEORGE K. KONSTANTINOU LLC - LAW FIRM. She has told me that there are no changes to the temporary residency route and providing I can meet the income requirements of €15,000 per year for a couple, rent a property for at least 12 months, deposit €15,000 in a Cyprus bank and have medical insurance then there should be no problem gaining a “pink slip”. Hope this is helpful. We are still planning to come across on the 1st November, flights and temporary accommodation are booked.



Great to have that confirmed - don't suppose you asked about permanent residency after five years? 

Jim


----------



## MacGeorge2429 (Jan 20, 2018)

Shotokan101 said:


> Great to have that confirmed - don't suppose you asked about permanent residency after five years?
> 
> Jim


Sorry, I didn’t


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Cyprus mulls changing rules for expat retirees - Financial Mirror


UK pensioners eyeing a retirement home in Cyprus may have to rethink their plans, as changes proposed by the government on granting residence permits to non-EU nationals raise the bar for newcomer retirees by €130,000. Amid a surge of demand from retirees from the UK, Israel and Germany, real...




www.financialmirror.com


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

UK voted to leave EU - this is just one of the consequences.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

nhowarth said:


> UK voted to leave EU - this is just one of the consequences.


Not specifically the point Nigel - this major change in the requirements affects all non EU retirees.....

Jim


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

For us Brits, Brexit the gift that keeps on giving.

Unfortunately we've all been relegated to 'third country national' status with associated consequences.

I'd like to know what Boris Johnson thinks we've take back control of.

Cheers,


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

nhowarth said:


> For us Brits, Brexit the gift that keeps on giving.
> 
> Unfortunately we've all been relegated to 'third country national' status with associated consequences.
> 
> ...


Nigel - any idea what this means if people were planning on renting property instead of buying?

Also doesn't it seem as if this is liable to have an adverse effect on sales of (at least) cheaper properties ?

Jim


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Jim

It shouldn't have any effect on those planning to rent a property. But following the Brexit transition period Brits and other third country nationals are only permitted to remain in Cyprus for 90 days in any 180 day period. If they are planning to stay in Cyprus for more than three months they will have to apply for a long-stay visa.

Yes - the changes (assuming they are passed by parliament) will increase sales of new properties at the expense of older and less expensive low-end properties.

Regards,


----------



## Penbon (2 mo ago)

MacGeorge2429 said:


> This could seriously blow my plans out the water. Currently, I was planning to come out in November but after reading the article I may come out in September. My worry is on how long this will take to go through parliament and what date the new rules will be effective from.


Hi, I’ve just joined this forum and found this an interesting thread as it applies to us. How did you get on with your application? I‘m currently trying to navigate my way through the system, hoping to get either temporary residency or long stay visa.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Latest news on the situation:

The Interior Ministry has recently posted changes to its temporary residence scheme, tightening requirements which allow non-EU passport holders to extend their stay in Cyprus for more than 90 days.


Detailed statements of bank account transactions in a financial institution in the Republic of Cyprus need to be provided, showing an income not less than €2,000 per month or €24,000 per year for one person.
This amount increases by 20% for the spouse and 15% for each child.
So, a couple retiring to the island will need proof of €28,800 income per year.
A cash transfer or deposit of at least €10,000 is also accepted during the first permit.
Currently, retirees only need an annual income of €10,000 to be accepted as candidates for a residence permit.
Cyprus also requires blood tests, proving that the third-country national does not suffer from hepatitis B and C, HIV, or syphilis, as well as a chest X-ray for tuberculosis with a doctor’s opinion stamped by a specialist doctor from the Republic.
Regards,


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Looks like they are trying to actively dissuade a lot of pensioners IMHO...

Jim


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Jim, this affects all third-country nationals regardless of their age.

Regards,


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

nhowarth said:


> Hi Jim, this affects all third-country nationals regardless of their age.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks Nigel I did realise this - my point if there was one other than "venting" was that I think that it is more likely to impact Pensioners than younger applicants who are still working.

I know that it certainly will in my case and raising the qualifying income requirements by >200% means that my wife and I are now - having previously been comfortably able to meet the old requirement - in the situation that we will now both need to be receiving our UK State Pension to meet the new requirements.....

FYI I should receive my State Pension mid 2023 and my wife 2024 😔 

Jim


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Jim. I think it will impact younger applicants unless they can find a decent job in Cyprus and in some ways pensioners may be in a better place regarding income, etc. if they sell-up before moving here.

My wife and I moved here in 2002 and had to meet the savings and income requirements to become permanent residents, but I can't remember how much we needed. At the time we were both 54 and I had a couple of employment pensions, which were enough.

There are a couple of things going on at the moment that you may find interesting

1. Three weeks ago a petition was launched calling for an independent inquiry to examine the effect that Brexit has had on the UK, and compare it to what was promised during the EU referendum. You can find the petition at *We call upon the Government to hold a Public Inquiry into the impact of Brexit* . (It was launched 3 weeks ago and has already garnered 85,718 of the 100,000 signatures needed.

2. A crowdfunder project has raised sufficient money to challenge the EU ruling that Brits were deprived of their EU citizenship at Brexit. Sufficient money has been raised to proceed with the case. More information at *EU Citizenship is a Permanent Status*.

Cheers,


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

nhowarth said:


> Hi Jim. I think it will impact younger applicants unless they can find a decent job in Cyprus and in some ways pensioners may be in a better place regarding income, etc. if they sell-up before moving here.
> 
> My wife and I moved here in 2002 and had to meet the savings and income requirements to become permanent residents, but I can't remember how much we needed. At the time we were both 54 and I had a couple of employment pensions, which were enough.
> 
> ...


Cheers Nigel I will certainly be keeping an eye on those two actions.

Jim


----------



## MacGeorge2429 (Jan 20, 2018)

Penbon said:


> Hi, I’ve just joined this forum and found this an interesting thread as it applies to us. How did you get on with your application? I‘m currently trying to navigate my way through the system, hoping to get either temporary residency or long stay visa.


Sorry for the late reply but getting my residency sorted turned out to be straight forward. I did have to put €30000 into a Cypriot bank


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

MacGeorge2429 said:


> Sorry for the late reply but getting my residency sorted turned out to be straight forward. I did have to put €30000 into a Cypriot bank


Hi - was that instead of meeting the revised annual income requirements?

Jim


----------



## MacGeorge2429 (Jan 20, 2018)

Shotokan101 said:


> Hi - was that instead of meeting the revised annual income requirements?
> 
> Jim


Jim, I still have to have meet the income requirements over a period of 12 months. At renewal I believe I need to have at least €6000 in my Cypriot account as well as having to meet the income requirements. I am not even sure if the new rules will apply to me when I renew my residency next year. I will just have to wait and see. The lack of clarity does not help with future planning


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

MacGeorge2429 said:


> Jim, I still have to have meet the income requirements over a period of 12 months. At renewal I believe I need to have at least €6000 in my Cypriot account as well as having to meet the income requirements. I am not even sure if the new rules will apply to me when I renew my residency next year. I will just have to wait and see. The lack of clarity does not help with future planning


Thanks for that - keep us updated 🙃

Jim


----------



## Penbon (2 mo ago)

MacGeorge2429 said:


> Sorry for the late reply but getting my residency sorted turned out to be straight forward. I did have to put €30000 into a Cypriot bank


Hi, thanks for your reply. Good to hear you were successful with your application. I have managed to find the MIP1 form - is this the one you used, and if so, did you submit it to Nicosia in the post or make an appointment to attend in person? Also, how did you find out how much was needed in your Cypriot account? Many thanks, Penny


----------



## MacGeorge2429 (Jan 20, 2018)

Penbon said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply. Good to hear you were successful with your application. I have managed to find the MIP1 form - is this the one you used, and if so, did you submit it to Nicosia in the post or make an appointment to attend in person? Also, how did you find out how much was needed in your Cypriot account? Many thanks, Penny


yes it was the form I used, but I ensured I had made an appointment first. I did mine at the Immigration office in Paphos. Make sure you get an appointment booked as soon as you can on-line. They become available around 3 months in advance and they can get snapped up quickly. I was advised about the €30k by someone who had done it previously. I know the official line is for a much lower sum but I got through no questions asked, are you aware of the rule changes for temporary residency from the the 1st Jan 2023. I don’t know we’re you are going to be based I found using a facilitator made the process very easy I used Mel Osborne, sadly she died a few weeks ago.


----------



## Penbon (2 mo ago)

MacGeorge2429 said:


> yes it was the form I used, but I ensured I had made an appointment first. I did mine at the Immigration office in Paphos. Make sure you get an appointment booked as soon as you can on-line. They become available around 3 months in advance and they can get snapped up quickly. I was advised about the €30k by someone who had done it previously. I know the official line is for a much lower sum but I got through no questions asked, are you aware of the rule changes for temporary residency from the the 1st Jan 2023. I don’t know we’re you are going to be based I found using a facilitator made the process very easy I used Mel Osborne, sadly she died a few weeks ago.


Many thanks for your reply. I’ve now made an appointment online in Limassol. I had looked at using an agency but they were very expensive, so going to try this myself. Fingers crossed!


----------

